# Do these exercises have a special name?



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

On our last day in Czechia we watched this, exercising as we have never seen it done before.
It looks a technique to loosen up stiff spines and joints.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I believe if bread making flour becomes contaminated the whole population of a village can act this way.:wink2:


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Stay in the van Jan, there are Zombies about.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Its probably a group of Wellness addicts, might even be German I didn't hear what the bloke was saying so no language detected and at the end, before I could get out of the van to ask what it was called, they had all buggered orf.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Dunno, Jan but they don't look very fit on it!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Get out there and integrate Jan. They all looked pretty supple to me. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Pished up Zombies, very uncoordinated really, the beige bloke looked like his back might snap.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Pished up Zombies, very uncoordinated really, the beige bloke looked like his back might snap.


He was the amusing one for us Kev. 
I wish I had the video ready the evening before when the the bloke in Yellow and his partner were doing a bit of tai chi and 2 cats came to join in, it was very funny.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Finally got to watch that on site free WiFi - I want some of that energy!! Might be worth a go.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Our German 'daughter' the one person I thought would know what it was all about, has no idea, she thought they all looked as if they were on drugs.
It must be a Czech thing, I will ask our Czech friends tomorrow.the


----------

